# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  New Matter Donating $200k In 3D Printers to 100 Schools

## Brian_Krassenstein

For a company that is less than two years old, New Matter has been  incredibly successful. One of their goals has always been to make 3D  printing more accessible to everyone, and they are following up on that  goal by introducing a new initiative called "Educate and Inspire." The  initiative will include a grant that will give free 3D printers and  supplies to 100 schools, who can apply through the company's website.  New Matter is at CES 2016 this week, where they will demonstrate their  popular flagship printer, the MOD-t. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113748/new-matter-educate-inspire/

----------


## Boeckman MakerSpace

How very exciting, Brian! Here in MN we would love to be fortunate enough to receive one of those grants. Our school district has made a commitment to Maker Spaces and here at Boeckman we are eager to include 3D printing as an exciting option for our middle school makers. Hope your time is at CES is productive for New Matter. Watch for our grant proposal---we have our eyes on one of those printers with the supplies :Smile:

----------

